

Startup Quote: Mark Suster, general partner, GRP Partners - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5266239770

======
raychancc
Good entrepreneurs have a chip on their shoulders. They are out to prove
something.

\- Mark Suster (@msuster)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5266239770>

